# Rinehart 100 or total archery challenge



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm looking at going to one of these events next year. If you could only attend one which one would it be.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've done both of them... 

The Total Archery Challenge - is tough if you shoot it "as designed". The event I attended only had 10-15 targets that were less than 40 yards, the rest were from 50-115yards. I don't know anyone else who shot all 75 targets without loosing/destroying an arrow. Long shots with tight trees and crazy angles. I loved it!!!! A guy I talked to at the "Reception" said he lost or damaged more than a dozen arrows in 2 days.... 

Some pics:





































The R100 - Had some challenges but is set up WAY easier with shorter distances and clearer shooting lanes. The targets were better as well. I'll post pics in another post.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

HalonShooter60X said:


> I've done both of them...
> 
> The Total Archery Challenge - is tough if you shoot it "as designed". The event I attended only had 10-15 targets that were less than 40 yards, the rest were from 50-115yards. I don't know anyone else who shot all 75 targets without loosing/destroying an arrow. Long shots with tight trees and crazy angles. I loved it!!!! A guy I talked to at the "Reception" said he lost or damaged more than a dozen arrows in 2 days....
> 
> ...


R100 pics:
































If I could only do one.... I'd do the Total Archery Challenge. I will say that the next time I do a TAC, I will make sure to get "less fat", walking those mountains put a pretty good whoopin' on me. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either.... I just preferred the TAC....


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

The R100 is a family event. We shot the Crested Butte last year. There were families with 5 year old kids participating. If you just want a fun shoot with different targets the R100 would be a good choice.
I have never shot a Total Archery Challenge so I have no input about that.
Dale


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

What sight would you recommend for the tax and how many arrows would you recommend for tac


----------



## monstroChillR (Jul 26, 2016)

Snow Bird is my dream 3d shoot...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wapsi-BP (Jul 7, 2017)

monstroChillR said:


> Snow Bird is my dream 3d shoot...
> 
> Mine too.... I think me n a couple buddies are making the trip next yr


----------



## Wapsi-BP (Jul 7, 2017)

Shooting the iowa r100 next week tho.. first time, should be fun


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I shot the TAC in Big Sky MT this year was the toughest shoot Ive ever shot if you shoot from the cones was a blast the only lost 4 arrows in 2days of shooting like stated very few targets 40 and in most 55 all the way out to 122


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

GB3YO said:


> I shot the TAC in Big Sky MT this year was the toughest shoot Ive ever shot if you shoot from the cones was a blast the only lost 4 arrows in 2days of shooting like stated very few targets 40 and in most 55 all the way out to 122


Heres the moose at 118 my bows hanging on the arrow im on the right









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Think I'm going to try to make it to tac in Michigan this year


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

jarratt said:


> Think I'm going to try to make it to tac in Michigan this year


You're late. It was in June and it was a blast. 
I've went the last two years and they definitely take the "challenge" part of Total Archery Challenge seriously. I've always wanted to shoot the R100, but have never made it. Maybe next year...


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

jarratt said:


> What sight would you recommend for the tax and how many arrows would you recommend for tac


I took 18 arrows with me. I didn't loose or break any of them!!! I shot with a guy who brought a dozen arrows with him and had to buy a dozen arrows each day!!!

As far a sights go, I shot a CBE Tek Hybrid that goes to 100 and I added extra marks to get me to 118 yds. I saw a lot of guys with HHA and Black Gold sights too. If you want to shoot the course as it was intended (from the shooting stakes) you're gonna need to shoot to at least 100yds. It is acceptable to shoot from where you're comfortable though. A group I caught up with on the course didn't shoot anything further than 50 yards because they didn't have pins for more than that.



monstroChillR said:


> Snow Bird is my dream 3d shoot...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


Mine too!!! My buddy sent me pics/video from Snow Bird last year and I knew I had to get there sometime!!!!


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

TAC for sure.
Different courses for different skill levels, it's a family event as well.

As far as how many arrows?
How confident are you in your setup from 10 to 100 yards, up/down hill?

I will say this, for the TAC I shot in June, it is critical you set your 3rd axis on the sight.
A good rangefinder with elevation compensation is an invaluable tool if you're used to ranging your targets.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

B3AV3R said:


> jarratt said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'm going to try to make it to tac in Michigan this year
> ...


Haha that's what I ment next year do you know if it's all ways in June?


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

dajogejr said:


> TAC for sure.
> Different courses for different skill levels, it's a family event as well.
> 
> As far as how many arrows?
> ...


I'm good out to 60 yards as that's as far as I can practice plus that's where my last pin is set.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

monstroChillR said:


> Snow Bird is my dream 3d shoot...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


Snowbird looks like a great one and would be a blast just make sure you sign up early as it sold out.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

From the sounds of it tac would be better off to go shoot with my hunting buddies and Rinehart 100 would be a better event to go with my 9 year old son. Looks like I will have to do both


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

i shot TAC and R100 in Michigan. first year for me on both of them.

both are fun shoots, but the TAC was far more physically demanding. R100 was 50 yards and in, TAC would stretch out to 100+ yards. you can always walk in and shoot from a comfortable distance though.


----------



## magoo1500 (Nov 11, 2014)

I shot both and both were a blast....I was shooting a 48lb Elite Synergy and 48lb Victory 37.....lost 3 arrows between the 2 shoots and one was shooting a steel duck at 45yds(yeah, that arrow was dead on release),one was a branch and one i slipped,fell and and the arrow broke against a tree.

I shot out to 70+ yards fairly accurate(I hit every target )


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

TAC was a GREAT shoot at Seven Springs, Pa. I have gone there 2 years now, and hope to keep going. In first set of pics, that red stag was at 145 yards :mg:. After part of first day, was told they moved it because of arrows sticking in chairlift cables and/or wheels. It was moved to 108 yards. What a blast to shoot, but it is demanding. Never got to shoot Sitka course, which from what I understand is like western shooting.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

It depends what you are looking for. If you want a challenge, and like longer shots, the Total Archery Challenge is the event. We shot Boyne Mtn. MI this last year. We shot for two days, and shot all 4 courses. Just a touch over 18 miles in total distance, and I was thinking about 3200 feet in elevation increase. I am sure some of the other shoots have more. We had targets on the four courses anywhere from 20 yards, out to 121 yards. The locals course had most targets at about 30 to 50 yards. Mtn. Ops course was probly 30 to 60 yards, and the western and prime courses were 40 to 120 yards. 87 total targets, and a great physical workout. 

The R100 was fun. Different targets on the African course. longest shot was about 51 yards. For 50 targets, we did just over 3 miles. But, we only shot the African side for 50 targets. No way I could take two days of that kind of waiting. (had a group of 7 in front of us that thought they were all Levi Morgan with 20k on the line or something.....) 

We are gonna shoot both again next year for sure. The wife and I both lost one arrow at Total Archery Challenge. Mine was just a simple bump of the thumb trigger while drawing. Mule deer on top of a hill, and for all I know, the arrow is still flying. The wife only shoots 40 pounds, and her sights would only go down enough for 48 yards. She tried a few shots farther than that, and one finally caught up with her. The lost and found box full of arrows was nuts. Not to mention all the broken ones still on the course. Neither of us lost any at the R100, but we heard several rattle through the trees.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

TimberGhost74 said:


> It depends what you are looking for. If you want a challenge, and like longer shots, the Total Archery Challenge is the event. We shot Boyne Mtn. MI this last year. We shot for two days, and shot all 4 courses. Just a touch over 18 miles in total distance, and I was thinking about 3200 feet in elevation increase. I am sure some of the other shoots have more. We had targets on the four courses anywhere from 20 yards, out to 121 yards. The locals course had most targets at about 30 to 50 yards. Mtn. Ops course was probly 30 to 60 yards, and the western and prime courses were 40 to 120 yards. 87 total targets, and a great physical workout.
> 
> The R100 was fun. Different targets on the African course. longest shot was about 51 yards. For 50 targets, we did just over 3 miles. But, we only shot the African side for 50 targets. No way I could take two days of that kind of waiting. (had a group of 7 in front of us that thought they were all Levi Morgan with 20k on the line or something.....)
> 
> We are gonna shoot both again next year for sure. The wife and I both lost one arrow at Total Archery Challenge. Mine was just a simple bump of the thumb trigger while drawing. Mule deer on top of a hill, and for all I know, the arrow is still flying. The wife only shoots 40 pounds, and her sights would only go down enough for 48 yards. She tried a few shots farther than that, and one finally caught up with her. The lost and found box full of arrows was nuts. Not to mention all the broken ones still on the course. Neither of us lost any at the R100, but we heard several rattle through the trees.


the top of boyne is only 1100 feet above sea level, with the longest run being 500 vertical feet. its not big sky.
also gps tracking our trek, shooting all 4 courses over 2 days, we only did 11 miles. im not sure where you picked up an extra 7.

but sounds like you and the misses had fun at both events. im sure we bumped shoulders without knowing it.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

arrowblaster said:


> TAC was a GREAT shoot at Seven Springs, Pa. I have gone there 2 years now, and hope to keep going. In first set of pics, that red stag was at 145 yards :mg:. After part of first day, was told they moved it because of arrows sticking in chairlift cables and/or wheels. It was moved to 108 yards. What a blast to shoot, but it is demanding. Never got to shoot Sitka course, which from what I understand is like western shooting.


I was there too.... I shot that course on the second day after they moved the target.....


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

rober2wt said:


> the top of boyne is only 1100 feet above sea level, with the longest run being 500 vertical feet. its not big sky.
> also gps tracking our trek, shooting all 4 courses over 2 days, we only did 11 miles. im not sure where you picked up an extra 7.
> 
> but sounds like you and the misses had fun at both events. im sure we bumped shoulders without knowing it.


Locals course was 3.1 miles, Mtn Ops was about 5 miles*. 8.1 miles is what we did on Saturday. On Sunday, the Western and Prime course was 6.4 miles. So that is 14.5 miles. Not sure where I got the 18 miles either, LMAO. *disclaimer. I did not have my GPS tracker turned on for the Mtn Ops course. But I did for everything else. I just kinda estimated what it was, based on the path we walked, compared to the locals course, and the western and prime course. As for elevation, the western and prime courses we did 2975 feet in elevation increase, after we got to the top. I was honestly surprised at how much climbing we did. I kinda figured we took the ski lift to the top, then shot our way down the mountain. Nope. Lots of climbing left, LOL. Down the hill, up the hill. Rinse and repeat. For the locals, and Mtn ops course, I did not screen shot the stats, so I am not sure what we did for climbing on those two. 

Were both kinda old, and a bit out of shape. But, being an old military paratrooper, I am not smart enough to know when to quit, LOL. We will go back next year. But, we are going to stay at the Boyne resort this time, and possibly stay for all three days. I just have to weasel Friday off from work. We also talked about possibly hitting one of the other TAC shoots, but that is going to depend on the schedules of some of my local shoots. I really want to shoot all events for the Michigan Archery Association next year. We will be more ready for this event next year. I honestly had no idea what we were getting in to! We just started shooting last November. But, my wife has a new, much faster bow, and I will be ready for those 100 yard shots. Even only being ready out to 80 yards, I still hit the bison and moose. Only miss was a 50 yard muley, lol. 

Just curious if you have the stats still for each individual course? Just curious how they match up with mine? And what app you use? I have been through three of them now, and I really am not too happy with this one either. I would buy a good one, but not sure which one to get.


----------



## Brian785 (Aug 24, 2017)

A nice pictures


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know Rinehart r100 schedule for this year is up on their website.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2017)

I really want to go to the TAC in Snowbird or Big Sky next year.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

They should be posting dates here in the next couple of weeks. From my understanding from talking to them in facebook.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Michigan and Texas dates posted on Facebook for total archery challenge


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Snowbird dates are posted


----------

